# Does moss survive being dried?



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

I think this is a silly question that I already know the answer to, but the subject says it all. 

I recently moved several pieces of driftwood that had a good bit of moss attached to them. During the move (3 weeks...), everything obviously dried out, but the moss is still green for the most part and still attached to the driftwood.

So my question is, if I were to put this dried moss/driftwood back into underwater growing conditions, would it grow?


----------



## tundrafour (Jun 8, 2006)

It's definitely worth a try. I discovered a bunch of dried-out Java moss in an aquarium about three or so years after I'd drained it. I tied it to a piece of driftwood, put it into a tank, and a few weeks later, it was growing! I can't guarantee yours will do the same, but I'd give it a shot if I were you.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I have java moss, taiwan moss, and another un-id'd moss that I pulled from an aquarium and put in a terrarium and they are all still doing fine after about a month or more. They aren't growing very fast (extremely slow) but they certainly are alive and well next to some terrestrial species (a few of which aren't doing all that well). That said, it is an extremely humid environment, so that may have a lot to do with it. Conditions for moisture are saturated organic substrate and the top is covered with the ever-so-technical saran wrap.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I've read where at least two different people had moss that dried out on some wood during a move or whatever and after they put it back into a tank the moss grew back. Defintely worth a try, and please keep us posted on the results. 

-Dave


----------



## alanch_bok (Jan 22, 2010)

hi hi all of you... im new in aqautic planting. did taiwan moss need co2 to survive ?


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

bdement said:


> I think this is a silly question that I already know the answer to, but the subject says it all.
> 
> I recently moved several pieces of driftwood that had a good bit of moss attached to them. During the move (3 weeks...), everything obviously dried out, but the moss is still green for the most part and still attached to the driftwood.
> 
> So my question is, if I were to put this dried moss/driftwood back into underwater growing conditions, would it grow?


In the right conditions the moss will revive. For example, I think its spaghnum moss or something sold for reptiles, just add water and it grows. I've had this happen before I recovered a moss when I had a tank in my backyard under freezing conditions. When it turns yellow brownish its completely dead, even then though I think its capable of recovering.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

alanch_bok said:


> hi hi all of you... im new in aqautic planting. did taiwan moss need co2 to survive ?


nope co2 is not necessary for mosses to thrive. I am unsure about the fissidens sp though.


----------

